# Yeast Slurry



## Green_Acres

let me get this straight Yeast Slurry is what left over after you rack out your wine the first time out of Primary or is it the first time out of Secondary. I want to make some skeeter pee but not sure were the Yeast Slurry come from, I have some blackberrie wine working now, will be racking it for the first time sat or sun morning out of Secondary.
thanks


----------



## pwrose

Straight from Lon's website FAQ found here
http://www.skeeterpee.com/Skeeter_Pee/FAQ.html


Q: What exactly is slurry?


A: While making wine, heavier particles will settle to the bottom of your primary fermenter. When you transfer or rack the wine from your primary fermenter to the secondary fermenter, you often leave this sediment behind and end up throwing it out. This “slurry” at the bottom of your primary is a veritable army of viable yeast, unused nutrients, and fruit flavors. Skeeter Pee essentially “recycles” this slurry by putting it to work in a new batch of wine; this keeps Mother Nature smiling. We’re all better off when Mother’s happy.


----------



## Green_Acres

*thanks*

thank you very much, now I can make some skeeter pee.


----------



## jeepingchick

ok my question on Slurry is -

how long can you store it in order to use it for SP ? ive got old sketti sauce jars i can gater it with and put in the back of the fridge, but how long? I know the best thing is to just use it imediatly but what if ive not got time and need to put the batch off for a bit...


----------



## pwrose

That is a good one for Lon or maybe Wade or Tom. I would think that if it was in the fridge and you give it time to come back up to room temps it wouldn't be too much different than liquid yeast. But at the same time I don't know how long they would survive the alcohol exposure.


----------



## Tom

pwrose said:


> That is a good one for Lon or maybe Wade or Tom. I would think that if it was in the fridge and you give it time to come back up to room temps it wouldn't be too much different than liquid yeast. But at the same time I don't know how long they would survive the alcohol exposure.


I'm not sure 100%. But, I would think that if you keep it cool and sealed it could last for a while. Like you said its like saving beer yeast cakes.


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> ok my question on Slurry is -
> 
> how long can you store it in order to use it for SP ? ive got old sketti sauce jars i can gater it with and put in the back of the fridge, but how long? I know the best thing is to just use it imediatly but what if ive not got time and need to put the batch off for a bit...



Nikki,

My last slurry has been in the refrigerator since last October, I just used it in July. When it started to warm up I had a volcano going, the yeast were screaming for something to eat. it took off in the sp very quickly. I, also, started to freeze the slurry and that worked as well. I put my slurry in mason jars so your sketti sauce jars would work well.


----------



## jeepingchick

oh cool, great to know!!


----------



## Green_Acres

the only slurry I have is some from where I'm making Jalapeno wine , dont think that will work, but it might be intersting, but I do have some blackberrie working but its in the secondary, and I going to try and rack it this weekend would that work. does it have to be from the primary?


----------



## pwrose

I would think that you would want it from the primary versus the secondary, because the primary is where the majority of the yeast will have fallen out. What comes out of the secondary I don't think has as much of the yeast but more of the particles that has fallen out. Maybe I am wrong but I would want it from the primary where the main fermentation has taken place and the largest colony of yeast is at.


----------



## Wade E

No it does not have to be from Primary fementation and actually if you let a wine ferment out to dry and use that it will b better as it will be acclimated to every possible type of environmet including high abv and this is what you ould use if you had a stuck fermentation as adding a slurry toa wine that has fermented down to say 1.010 and you use a yeast slurry that only went to say around 1.040 the higher alc may kill the yeastas its not acclimated to it.


----------

